# HELP ME!!!



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

I am trading a breeding pair of sugar glider for this tegu and was wondering what type of tegu it is. I know that it is Argentine but not what color it is. I just want to know that this person is not ripping me off... Thanks And he refuses to sell me the tank also...because the breeding pair of gliders is not enough for both the tegu and the tank....

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1711618.html


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 5, 2011)

it looks like a b&w most def but not sure lol like the last part and then he says that i would take it looks hungry a bit to


----------



## james.w (Jun 5, 2011)

It is an Argentine B&W, but not worth $300 even with the tank and "everything".


----------



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

no i didnt think so either. i figured it was a b/w i was hopping it was a extreme tho.lol that would be cool.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah if that gU is 5months old... you better fix him a big turkey sandwich when you get him home, hes tiny. 300$ could get you 2 black and whites.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 5, 2011)

like everyone said its not worth it, especially a breeding pair of gliders


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, we all know Tegus fairly well, but not so much Sugar Gliders. What is the cash value of your pair of Sugar Gliders?

A 5 month old Arg Tegu would be born in January. If this is true, then it was born in the Southern Hemisphere meaning it is most likely a farm bred Tegu. This does not automatically mean it's a bad buy, but it's important you know where it came from and what you are supporting. Personally I would feel much more comfortable buying my animal from a "local breeder".

As for price, I would consider this Tegu worth no more than a '11 hatchling...

As for including tha tank... it's a 55 gal aquarium. These are "a dime a dozen" in the aquarium world and are widely available on Craigslist or the like rather inexpensively.


----------



## montana (Jun 5, 2011)

I can understand you wanting rid of the sugar gliders...

I don`t understand what you want with that tegu ...??


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 5, 2011)

Get yourself a captive bred one. I know bobby vanyard sells them and they are $150 shipped. You can pick up a tank for cheapon craigslist. I cannot belive that is a 5 month old tegu.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 5, 2011)

Undergroundreptiles sells there Sugar Gliders that are 2-4 months old for $199.99, I know absolutley nothing about sugar gliders, but UGR prices are always good. So if thats the average price for a young one, then i say thats a crap deal on your end.

Didn't you reserve a pair from Bobby? You only have about 3-4 more weeks just wait it out.


----------



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

lol thanks for the advice guys.im well aware of bobbys tegus.im getting two b/w from him as soon as they hatch and are ready. my fiance was so sick of the two sugar gliders that she got from this girl,they were in bad condition when we got em they were covered in filth and sunk horably.they were also on the wrong diet. and improved their condition a pair of sugar gliders would run about 200 here. breeder usually give a discount. im fairly certain i can fatten it up.i have all the food for it. he doesnt actually look as bad as the pic tho.

umm i think i answered everything if not let me know. ill post some pics when i get a chance.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 5, 2011)

sounds good to me frost. Im sure that gU will be in much better care with you. he sure doesnt look ill, just skinny and a lil small. steady diet and some tlc he will grow like a weed! good luck. cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks. im getting him on some turkey and other stuff and he'll be better in no time.


----------



## Riplee (Jun 5, 2011)

I emailed that guy selling the Arg tegu baby. He told me he spend $350 for the tegu......

I offered him same 1.1 red tail boa he refused......

LoL Could u believe a guy spent a blue tegu baby money to get a normal Arg blk and wht tegu?He wants me trade him an albino ball python. I told him albino is way more expensive than a tegu baby. 

He seems dont believe it... 


frost said:


> thanks. im getting him on some turkey and other stuff and he'll be better in no time.



Frost, I suggest u just wait for bobby's baby. 

Hows the red tail boa babies doing? 

Here is my Tegu collections:
[attachment=2584]
[attachment=2585]


----------



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

haha she already got him. like i said she wanted to get rid of the pair.they seemed like they were never touched.they already bit us hard enough for us to bleed. haha im still waiting on my pair from bobby. the snakes are doing fine. i tryed feeding them today but they turned their nose up to it.=/ 

o well im not too worried about em eating.nice collection you got there. how are the blue eggs doing?
o what kind of habitat did u have ur adult boa in? im going to be putting mine in a 25 gallon with two hides one filled with moss for humudity.and not sure about the substrate.im thinking about aspen,cypress, or the jungle stuff.

o lol i saw his add on craigslist and he said that he was afraid of the tegu and thats why he was selling it.


----------



## Riplee (Jun 5, 2011)

I use paper tower for the baby boas and newspaper for the adults. (Because I dont wanna take them out to feed everytime which I need do if I use the aspen pr cypress.)

My boa cage is really simply, only a water bowl and paper bedding.(Nothing else, sometimes simply will be the best). 
I keep all the boas in the very large storeage plastic box in the breeding season. (one pair one box). Beside that time, I keep them separately in the large storeage. But I do agree put them in a beautiful 25 gallon glass tank with more care.  (But 25 gallon might enough for a adult male boa but it is way too small for an adult female.) So for the adult female 50-100 gallon will be better. 

I only got Arg black and white tegus eggs and they are still in incubating. They will hatch out any days.....


----------



## frost (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm sounds good.if i take them out and feed them else where i thought they would be to busy looking around there surrounding to eat.it would help with tameness tho. still trying to get them calm enough to not run when u pick em up.im trying a sugar glider method now.we have extra bonding pouches so im using one to get accustomed to my smell and voice and all that.


----------



## james.w (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't take them out to feed, you don't want to have to move a 7'+ boa in feeding mode. If you want to use substrate, use Aspen, it won't hurt if they ingest a little bit of it. I would recommend going with some of the pre-made plastic enclosures out there, boaphile, repti-racks, animal plastics, PVCcages, etc.


----------



## frost (Jun 6, 2011)

i heard of those cages.since they dont need a lot of space i thought i would maybe get one.

lol scratch that.im not spending $400 on a little pos tiny plastic cage. ill just build them a cage..


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 6, 2011)

@Frost, lol he was scared of that lil tegu? hes gonna have his hands full with 2 sugar gliders bouncing all over his house. a gU that size you just scoop him up and give him lots of love and he will be a puppy dog in no time!


----------



## frost (Jun 6, 2011)

lol.yeah and the sugars i gave him were mean as hell too.if he was scared of that little tegu hes gonna be peeing his pants with these little guys.yeah the tegu we got is actually very well tempered.barely even huffs.


----------



## Riplee (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad for u have the new tegu....


----------



## james.w (Jun 6, 2011)

What were you looking at that was $400. You can get a 47x23x12 from repti-racks for 187.95 shipped.


----------



## frost (Jun 7, 2011)

most of em i saw were very small enclosures that were over priced.i can build better myself... got not even 1.4th the cost.


----------

